# M1 Garand Stock Issue



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I purchased one of the new walnut stocks from the CMP when I selected my Garand this past spring. Don't worry, I still have the old stock and won't be parting with it. However, I cannot seem to get the trigger guard latched to lock the assembly. The guard won't come close to latching. Is this an issue with the stock not being sanded down enough on the bottom and top? It latches fine when I put the old stock back on it.

Orlando, you have any ideas?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You may have to do a little fine adjusting to the new stock to get the proper fitment. I'm very familiar the Garand, and have an M1-A. See if it's rubbing anywhere first, and if you have a caliper try measuring the wood where the trigger block fits on both stocks.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Whats not close to latching, a inch or so?.
Before going any farther try this. Put small dabs of grease on the trigger gaurd lugs,run the rear sight apeture all the way down, turn rifle upsidedown on carpet etc insert trigger guard and lean on it HARD.
Tight is good ! 
Most people are afraid to push hard to get it to close. I saw a guy at the North Store use a rubber mallett to get one to close
Your old stock is compressed and you are not used to what a new stock fit is like.
At very last resort you can remove some wood .
Just go a small amount at a time or you may end up to loose. Stock will compress anyway in time so you want it tight
Did I mention tight is good?


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Orlando. I will have to take a pic and post it and let me know your thoughts. I knew that they were supposed to fit tight but where the trigger guard starts to "catch" or get resistance it looks like a pretty long way to force it. I may give it a try tomorrow morning. I did however have to take back area 4 as show on that chart a little.

I'm thinking now that maybe my lack of accuracy out of mine might have been due to the looseness of the stock. This may help it out.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Stock fit has a huge affect on accuracy. You will also to make sure there is no contact with the barrel and stock channel and make sure the Op Rod doesnt rub. We can work on that later


----------

